# Sticky  Official Exhaust Review Thread!



## Polaris425

Everyone please post your review of the exhaust you have, or ones you have used in the past. This will be the OFFICIAL exhaust review thread. No new threads will be allowed after today! :bigok:

Here is a link to the Sound Clip Thread < CLICK


Stock Exhaust Mod
Big Gun vs. Muzzy
Muzzy Pro melting plastics?
HMF Slip-on vs HMF Full
Muzzy Pro Gaskets?
Full Muzzy vs Full HMF
Glowing Exhaust??
Should I Heat Wrap?
Exhaust Questions, what should I buy: Thread I
Exhaust Questions, what should I buy: Thread II
I bought a Muzzy
I'm Switching Exhaust

And just for S&G's
Exhaust Snorkel Pic Thread


There..... That should get you all started.


----------



## bruterider27

I have really only used hmfs on Hondas and my brute I love the sound and there affordable and really woke my brute only problem is the head pipe design on the slip on for the brute.


----------



## RDs Neighbor

*HMF Swamp Series*

As a general Comment to the exhaust thread. If you are considering an HMF Swamp Series. Do not assume that the pipe is maintenance free, and does not have packing. I have personally disassembled one, and made some modifications to the internals, and it is packed. It is a chambered exhaust, and is wrapped with steel mesh type packing which does get clogged with mud and effects the performance of the exhaust, IMO.

To credit HMF, if you read the Swamp Series description in detail, it never advertises it as an unpacked pipe. 

(I have photos that I will upload later)

Bottom line, snorkel ALL exhaust if you want to prevent water and mud damage.

I hope this helps someone down the road.

I would also like to add, after running an HMF Utility, Supertrapp Mudslinger (both brand new and on the same bike). The Swamp Series is my favorite. I noticed the most power gains, and the sound is just right for me with a snorkel. (I did drill out the baffle plate making the air holes bigger to increase air flow though). The mod was worth it in my opinion.

Good Luck to you all and safe riding.


----------



## Polaris425

GREAT post RD thanks!!!!


----------



## gpinjason

Thanks for that info RD.. I think if I ever buy an exhaust, it will be a Swamp Series... Although my buddy has a Supertrapp on his, and I like the sound... Think I'm just gonna go with the stock mod for now...


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok this is my personal review i had the swamp series and had nothing but problems with it leaking and after i went through a couple head pipes us here on mimb figured out the problem....so that was a main gripe....i on the other hand now have the utility and to me it sounds 100 times better but mine is different then most you hear as i snorked mine 30min after i installed it and havent looked back....it is completely sealed and no leaks anywhere and sounds beautiful i will let you be the judge yourself and i noticed a bit more power with the utility but then again it might be just because i used a different map on the power commander 

P9200696.mp4 video by lilbigtonka - Photobucket


here it is with the exhaust snork and i should get a vid soon with it but it dont sound much different which i was glad about


----------



## crom a zone

i have the big gun evo full system and all i can say is wow.... 

bike has a nice deep mean grunt and amazing throttle snap and mid/ top end is hold tight... i had the swamp xl before and its nothing but a noise maker the the big gun evo full system.... only had it for about 5 to 6 rides now so not sure how well packing is really holding up but big gun said they sell a stainless steel packing for $40 they warrenty for a year..


----------



## kawboy1

I've had 2 pipes on the sra.....first was HMF utility slipon, nice pipe for the money if you have stk motor/bolt ons. They are not to loud like a lot of people say.....that only happens when the packing gets wet/burnt out. They sound nice but are a pain in the a$% to repack(riveted), not much of a performance gain. 6/10 from me on a stock motor.

Second and current pipe is the LTE duals that I picked up SH......all I can say is WOW love these pipes they are so well made. Fully tapered header that starts out small and works its way upto a full 2.25" where it enters the can and continues this size right out to the muffler tip. I'm not talking your general welded stepped headers these are fully tapered formed head pipes.

Very easy to repack as there are NO riverts just allen bolts which is great! They are loud but when freshly packed not buch louder than the fresh HMF above.....the sound is awsome.

You will not beat them as far as performance goes on a built motor they make the most HP. For quality and highest performance you will never buy another pipe unless you wreck them in a crash or something. 10/10 for this pipe from me.


----------



## garrett t

personally i love the muzzy... take a bit of time to heat wrap the close areas and enjoys the power and a stock car like sound.


----------



## hp488

Has anybody used aaen performance exaust? A buddy of mine has one on his can-am and that thing sounds bad a$$. They are big in the snow mobile market I would really like to hear one on a brute before I think about dropping any coin on one.


----------



## Polaris425

I had one on my Xpedition 425 back in the day. Sounded pretty good. I still have the sound file on my PC at home I'll see if I can get it loaded up.


----------



## SMITTY

I just ordered a BG full today and do they come with new gaskets or do I need to order some, and if I do need to order some should I get stock ones?


----------



## DLB

SMITTY said:


> I just ordered a BG full today and do they come with new gaskets or do I need to order some, and if I do need to order some should I get stock ones?


No, gaskets are not included, but I'm using my stock gaskets. No leaks that I can hear. I've been very pleased with the BG so far. A definite power gainer.


----------



## kygreen

How long should i expect to get out of the packing in my exhaust realisticaly, it gets dipped every once and awile but not usualy for long, its a full big gun


----------



## Lonewolfe

I have the Muzzy Pro Duals coupled with MSD and clutch spidermod from VFJ and WOW!! The sound is awesome; nice deep rumbling. The power gains available with this setup is just incredible. I have had many compliments from fellow riders as well.


----------



## MN750

Ordered my muzzy system this morning. After reading many reviews about the plastic melting problem. Well I think muzzy is aware of the problem cause they sell exhaust wrap on their site and say. For use when a muzzy system comes in close to plastic in those tight spaces. So that's what I'm going to do to try and eliminate the gas tank melting problem.


----------



## cjm

I have the muzzy pro system on my brute and have had no issues with melting plastic. I almost didn't buy muzzy system because of all the reviews I have read about this issue. But like I said 0 issues and I'm 100% satisfied with sound and the performance gains.


----------

